# Pregnant and milking a cow - Anyone done it?



## woodsie (Jun 21, 2013)

So I am in the processes of purchasing a milking cow...well, it turns out milk is definitely in my future, whether the I get a cow or not - I just found out I'm pregnant with my 4th! Yikes! My crew is definitely part of my farming/chore life and for the most part it works out pretty well, even if it's not the most efficient having a 5, 3 and 2 year old tag along...Gardening is definitely a challenge with a two year old!

But I am wondering how realistic it is to be pregnant and later have a new baby, with milking a cow? Anyone have some real life experience doing this...I figure most women did this a couple generations ago so it must be possible. My husband is sure I am not going to have the time for milking. I should also mention my mom is my "farming partner" and helps with the chores and child minding so I am not completely on my own. The cow would also have a calf on her so that should help things out too. I guess I want to make sure it is not a disaster waiting to happen before I pay for the cow. Anyone been there, done that?


----------



## purplequeenvt (Jun 22, 2013)

I've never milked a cow while being pregnant  but I think that it is doable if you manage things right. We are getting a milk cow soon and our plan (this is also how the previous owner does things) is to leave the calf on mom and milk once a day. We would pen the baby up at night and milk in the morning. Baby gets the milk the rest of the day. If something comes, you can let the baby have all the milk for a day and milk the next.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jun 22, 2013)

Since you are getting the calf along with the cow, and your Mom is around, I wouldn't worry about it.

You've been pregnant before, so you know you just have to be careful.

FYI, a family member of mine is pregnant and she just ordered a couple of items from It's You Babe.  They are supports for pregnant women and I sure wish they had been around when I was pregnant.

I will say this, you have my admiration for having 3 little ones, preggers with another, and a milk cow.  One thing for sure, you won't be "bored". LOL.

Congrats.

DonnaBelle


----------



## woodsie (Jul 3, 2013)

Right now I am in the very tired, could fall asleep anywhere and waves of nausea stage and it does seem a little overwhelming...however this is usually the time I feel the worst and most tired. So far I haven't gotten sick so maybe I'll get lucky this time and not have the sickies!  The cow is supposed to come on Friday, assuming I don't panic and call the whole thing off. 

I figure the milking a cow will put the baby in good positioning...last time I was washing the floors on my hands and knees and had pretty much taken to crawling everywhere for 2 weeks (he was 13 days overdue) as I had a history of poor baby positioning with my first two labours....it worked, I had a beautiful labour with him. I expect milking would do the same, for getting baby ready and all turned the right way. 

If I milk up to my due date (I expect I'll be late) and then dry her off even for 3 months, I will be through the worst of the sleepless nights. If I had the time I would love to blog about this adventure....maybe I will just start a diary on here, that is assuming I had any time to do such things. 

Thanks for reading...I just had to get a few things out of my mind and get some input to see if I am crazy or maybe we are all just a little bit crazy.


----------

